# My new guys.



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

I got some new boys yesterday







D'uccle roosters.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is the one breed my hubs actually liked. 

He worked away from home so my flocks didn't know him from Adam. One day he was outside and up runs my little D girl. She stands there just yammering away at him. He knew she wasn't supposed to be out so he reached down and just lifted her up. No fuss from her at all. And when he set her down in her pen with her mate she was just as pleased as punch.

Her mate on the other hand. . . He was a one human bird. He would go after anyone but me and if he had a choice between a strange man or a strange woman standing there, he always went after the man. Luckily he listened when I would call and I could put him up so the men weren't terrorized. 

Do you have little girls for the two boys? Or is the search on for some? 

If I wasn't getting totally out I would have a hard time saying no to the D's.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful, Tracy. Are you going into breeding?


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah I am going to get some girls and start breeding and selling them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wish you luck with that.


----------

